# Collection of 8th Airforce documents



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2007)

Collection of 8th Airforce documents that Ive collected through the years. From different sources.

Enjoy


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2007)

As always, you're a wealth of information!


----------



## drgondog (Oct 7, 2007)

The 8th FC victory totals are probably as of mid August to early Sep 1944 and include shared scores as 'whole'. 

Interesting that as of that timeframe Ev Stewart has credit for 9 air in this report and what he really had was 7 air plus a 1/2 plus a 1/3 for a total of 7.83... 

great stuff

My father has 5 air at this time and his fifth was on August 6.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2007)

Very cool, glad this could help some one.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 21, 2008)

Added a few more documents above.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

Added a new one 8th airforce fighters vs flak

Enjoy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

When I either get a new PC or get a back up drive I will download the Fighters vs Flak..... I read the first 5 pages and I'm hooked on it


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> When I either get a new PC or get a back up drive I will download the Fighters vs Flak..... I read the first 5 pages and I'm hooked on it



Jump drives work pretty good also


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

Which ones are those? I have a 1TB my book but I don't know how to work it. Hmmm... If I can get it to work I won't need a new PC


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Which ones are those? I have a 1TB my book but I don't know how to work it. Hmmm... If I can get it to work I won't need a new PC



This is a link to what jump drives or thumb drives are, bacially a device that plugs into your USB port and can store data on quickly and easily.

Cheap Flash Drives,USB Flash Drives,USB Jump Drives,Portable Flash Drives at Geeks.com


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh ya! I have one of those somewhere..... I'm going to go find it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

she's found. She is 1 GB. I'm going to need a lot more  


How many MB are in a GB?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> she's found. She is 1 GB. I'm going to need a lot more
> 
> 
> How many MB are in a GB?



1,000 megabyte = 1 gigabyte


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool... a lot of space!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2009)

added another one, this one called shadow on the second bomb division.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2009)

Added another one above,

Enjoy!!!


----------



## smackers (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2010)

smackers said:


> Thanks



Your welcome!!!


----------



## Airfix (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Micdrow!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2011)

Airfix said:


> Thanks Micdrow!


Your welcome!!!


----------

